# I was faced with



## Jeremy gilvert

Hola quisiera saber algo respecto al  siguiente párrafo:
*Shortly after I tweeted about certain pics of me “being fake”. “I was faced with” a serious violation of cont...
*
1*-Mi primera pregunta es, ¿por qué en la parte del párrafo, después de la frase “pics of me, ellos colocaron el verbo “BE” en gerundio?... Es decir, “Me Being fake”…*

2- La otra parte del párrafo en la parte de *“I was faced with”… Me parece un tanto rara...*Por qué ella uso el verbo *“WAS”, imagino que es voz pasiva pero, al traducirlo no le veo sentido, quedaría: “YO ESTABA ENFRENTADA”, entonces, ¿No sería mejor ponerlo sin el verbo “WAS”?...
**
Es decir, “I faced a serious”violation cont... ¿Cuál es la diferencia?...*






Bueno es todo espero su ayuda gracias.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Ambas frases son correctas. 
I was faced with. Estuve o me vi enfrentada con. . .
Certain pics of me "being fake". Ciertas fotos de mi "siendo posudo". Siendo simulador. Simulando.
Saludos


----------



## gengo

Jeremy gilvert said:


> 1*-Mi primera pregunta es, ¿por qué en la parte del párrafo, después de la frase “pics of me, ellos colocaron el verbo “BE” en gerundio?... Es decir, “Me Being fake”…*



As you probably know, the English gerund is a verb that functions as a noun.  Since the phrase "I tweeted about" requires an object noun, we use the gerund to expand the noun phrase.  That is, "pictures of me being fake" is a noun phrase, whereas "pictures of me were fake" is a verb phrase.  Since we need a noun phrase after "about," we use the gerund.

Ex.
I tweeted about pictures of myself being fake.
I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.
She told me about her car getting stolen.
The book was about soldiers becoming hardened by battle.


----------



## Japs9592

I think the difference between "I faced" and "I was faced" is that in the second case, you make clear that you are facing something because someone put you in that situation.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Hola Gengo, una pregunta, ¿la frases que pusistes en gerundio las  tenemos que traducir conforme estan escritas?... Ejemplo: I tweeted  about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.     Traduciria : Yo tuitie fotos de mi, "habiendo  sidas subidas a  internet" . Es decir, ¿las traduces asi normalmente?... O´ ¿Como  haces?...
Saludos y espero tu respuesta.


----------



## gengo

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Hola Gengo, una pregunta, ¿la frases que pusiste en gerundio las  tenemos que traducir conforme están escritas?... Ejemplo: I tweeted  about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.     Traduciría : Yo tuiteé fotos de mí, "habiendo  sidas subidas a  internet".



No, lo traduciría así:  Tuiteé sobre de que fotos de mí habían sidas subidas al Internet.


----------



## aztlaniano

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Yo tuitie fotos de mi, "habiendo  sidas subidas a  internet" .


Lo que tuiteaste no fueron "fotos" sino la información de que habían sido cologadas.
Tuiteé sobre el hecho de que fotos ...


----------



## Elcanario

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Ejemplo: I tweeted  about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.


Yo lo traduciría así:
Tuiteé acerca de que fotos mías habían sido subidas a internet.
Un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Hola quisiera saber algo respecto al  siguiente párrafo:
> *Shortly after I tweeted about certain pics of me “being fake”. “I was faced with” a serious violation of cont...
> *
> 1*-Mi primera pregunta es, ¿por qué en la parte del párrafo, después de la frase “pics of me, ellos colocaron el verbo “BE” en gerundio?... Es decir, “Me Being fake”…*
> 
> 2- La otra parte del párrafo en la parte de *“I was faced with”… Me parece un tanto rara...*Por qué ella uso el verbo *“WAS”, imagino que es voz pasiva pero, al traducirlo no le veo sentido, quedaría: “YO ESTABA ENFRENTADA”, entonces, ¿No sería mejor ponerlo sin el verbo “WAS”?...
> **
> Es decir, “I faced a serious”violation cont... ¿Cuál es la diferencia?...
> 
> *Bueno es todo espero su ayuda gracias.



Con lo que ya se ha dicho, sabrás el porqué de "being," que es nuestro gerundio "siendo" y como tal expresa un estado durativo del sujeto "me" en la foto. La diferencia entre "I faced a serious violation" y "I was faced with a serious violation" es estilística: la primera presenta al sujeto en el centro de la acción, de una manera _proactiva_. La segunda cambian el foco y ahora el sujeto actúa de manera _reactiva_.  Son matices que no cambian el significado de la frase.
Saludos


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Mmm... ya veo pero,* las traducciones que ustedes me han dado sobre las oraciones me generan dudas, porque ustedes están traduciendo por ejemplo esta oración: I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet. De esta manera: Tuitee´ acerca de las fotos mías que "habian sido subidas a internet". 
Entonces, no sé por qué la traducen de esa manera...
Ya que me parece que esa traducción se  daría si la oración estuviese en "PASADO PERFECTO", alli si da el sentido de "HAD BEEN" "HABIAN SIDO". Pero, como ya mencione no sé por qué la traducen de esa manera... Una pregunta ¿Acaso el "HAVING BEEN" y HAD BEEN" son lo mismo?... o.....
*
Bueno espero me respondan gracias.


----------



## aztlaniano

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *
> Ya que me parece que esa traducción se  daría si la oración estuviese en "PASADO PERFECTO", alli si da el sentido de "HAD BEEN" "HABIAN SIDO". Pero, como ya mencione no sé por qué la traducen de esa manera... Una pregunta ¿Acaso el "HAVING BEEN" y HAD BEEN" son lo mismo?... o.....*


Funciona como un pasado anterior (a otro pasado), de la misma manera que se puede decir en español: Viajó a África, habiendo ya vendido su casa. 
"... pictures having been ..." es anterior a "I tweeted".


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Mmm... Más o menos te entiendo, yo sé que las fotos  ya las habían subido primeramente, y por eso obviamente tutee acerca de eso...
Pero aún sigo con la duda, ¿porque la partecita de "pictures having been *uploaded to the Internet, que esta obviamente en gerundio, ¿porque no la traducen así como esta en gerundio? es decir, "Ya habiendo sidas subidas al internet". ¿Es correcto si la traducimos de esa forma?...Aunque sabemos que suena bastante raro” pero, pienso que debería traducirse así, es decir de su forma natural como está escrita.
--Ahora otra cosa súper importante que quiero s*aber, y es que no le entendí la explicación que dio "gengo" acerca del por qué pusieron el verbo “having been..." en gerundio ?.. * ¿Por qué no simplemente pusieron "had been...”?  ¿Sería correcto si lo pusieran de esa manera?.. Porque yo lo hubiese puesto de esa forma.*

--Incluso aquí también: She told me about her car getting stolen.   *¿Cómo se traduce? y ¿Por qué se puso el verbo en ing.?...*

Bueno aztlaniano espero que puedas contestar mis preguntas para aclarar mis dudas  saludos.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Porque en inglés después de una preposición (no sé si hay excepciones) los verbos siempre van en gerundio.
Un saludo


----------



## aztlaniano

Jeremy gilvert said:


> --Incluso aquí también: She told me about her car getting stolen.   *¿Cómo se traduce? y ¿Por qué se puso el verbo en ing.?...*


Es gerundio porque funciona como sustantivo.

... about her car getting stolen. =   ... about the theft of her car.  = sobre el robo de su coche.
Otra construcción sería: She told me that her car got stolen.


----------



## gengo

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *--Ahora otra cosa súper importante que quiero s*aber, y es que no le entendí la explicación que dio "gengo" acerca del por qué pusieron el verbo “having been..." en gerundio ?.. * ¿Por qué no simplemente pusieron "had been...”?  ¿Sería correcto si lo pusieran de esa manera?*



Puedes considerar el gerundio inglés (el cual no es igual al gerundio español) más o menos como {el + verbo en infinitivo}.  Por lo tanto, la idea de "getting her car stolen" es "el robar de su coche."  No digo que debieras traducirlo así, y sólo digo que esa es la idea básica.  "El robar" es como un sustantivo, como "el robo," y un gerundio inglés funciona como sustantivo (como bien dice Aztlaniano).  No podemos usar "had been" porque esa es una frase verbal, mientras que lo que necesitamos después de la preposición "about" es una frase nominal (con sustantivo).  Por eso usamos el gerundio.

Otro ejemplo:
He was fed up with having to get up so early. (Estaba harto de tener que levantarse tan temprano)

Espero que my haya explicado.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Bueno la verdad es que todo esto se me hace raro porque primera vez que veo "estos tipos de estructura", entonces, ustedes dicen que solo con poner el verbo en la oración en "gerundio" se convierte automáticamente en un sustantivo verdad?.. *Entonces, eso quiere decir que yo puedo poner cualquier oración la que yo quiera, con el verbo en gerundio?... *
---*Pero mejor dicho esto es lo que más o menos entiendo: más allá de que ustedes digan que el verbo se convierte en un "sustantivo" es que ustedes , lo colocan en "gerundio" por culpa de la "PREPOSICION" , es decir , la regla dice que después de la preposicion "ABOUT" (about her car "getting" s el verbo debe ir en gerundio". Lo mismo pasa con la preposicion "OF" (of me being fake), y tambien con "WITH" todas se les debe poner el verbo seguido en gerundio". ¿Esto prácticamente es a lo que ustedes se refieren?... ¿A esa regla?...
*
--Con esto podemos decir que esta oración *"She told me about her car getting stolen”. La podemos traducir como: (Ella me conto sobre/de que su carro fue´ robado").* Y no´ podemos decir: *" She told me about her car got stolen" por qué estamos usando "About" y el verbo debe ir en "gerundio".*
--Aquí la de gengo, "*I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet. Entonces, estaria mal decir: "About pictures of myself had been uploaded to the ... **Ya que por el "about" la regla dice que el verbo debe ir en gerundio.*



Bueno es todo por favor espero y lean bien mi post y me digan si estoy en lo correcto o´ si todavia no lo he entendido. Saludos


----------



## sound shift

Jeremy gilvert said:


> Aquí la de gengo, "*I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet. Entonces, estaria mal decir: "About pictures of myself had been uploaded to the ... **Ya que por el "about" la regla dice que el verbo debe ir en gerundio.*


Sí, estaría mal - pero estaría bien decir "I tweeted about pictures of myself *that *had been uploaded to the ..."


----------



## aztlaniano

sound shift said:


> estaría bien decir "I tweeted about pictures of myself *that *had been uploaded to the ..."


Sí, es gramaticalmente correcto, aunque hay un matiz. Ahora hablas de las fotos que han sido colgadas, no del hecho de que fueron colgadas.


----------



## sound shift

Es verdad. Si quisieras hablar del hecho de que las fotos fueron colgadas, podrías decir "I tweeted that pictures of myself had been uploaded to the ..."


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Mmm...Bueno al parecer estoy más o menos en lo correcto, pero de igual manera quiero saber lo siguiente, ¿definitivamente en la siguiente oración ponemos "having" por qué estamos usando el "ABOUT" y el verbo debe ir en gerundio?..
"*I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.   --Y qué si ponemos:*
*"About pictures of myself had been uploaded to the ... Estaria mal por qué el verbo deberia ir en gerundio debido al "about"...
--Entonces, "sound shift" dice qué si estaria bien decir: "*
*"I tweeted about pictures of myself "that" had been uploaded to the ..." Entonces**, ¿cuál sería la diferencia entre esa oración y la otra oración es decir, esta:( "I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet".
--Por qué a mi parecer las dos se traducirían exactamente igual, (fotos de mí mismo, que habian sido subidas a el internet), entonces, yo la única diferencia que le veo es que "sound shift" lo único que le puso fue ese "THAT" y nada más, y veo que le verbo no está gerundio, ¿Esto es por el simple hecho de usar el "THAT"?.. Y ¿automáticamente ya no lo puedes poner pero si puedes usar el "HAD"?... 

--En fin, ¿lo mismo pasa con los siguientes ejemplos?..
-- "She told me about her car getting stolen”. La podemos traducir como: (Ella me conto sobre/de que su carro fue´ robado"). Y no´ podemos decir: " She told me about her car got stolen" por qué estamos usando "About" y el verbo debe ir en "gerundio".
--Pero si decimos: “She told me that her got stolen" sin el dichoso "about" ¿Sería correcto?..






Bueno amigos es todo, les suplico traten de responder a todas las cosas inquietudes que puse, y me digan si estoy en lo correcto, se los agradezco. Saludos.*


----------



## aztlaniano

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *.
> -- "She told me about her car getting stolen”. La podemos traducir como: (Ella me conto sobre/de que su carro fue´ robado"). Y no´ podemos decir: " She told me about her car got stolen" por qué estamos usando "About" y el verbo debe ir en "gerundio".
> --Pero si decimos: “She told me that her car got stolen" sin el dichoso "about" ¿Sería correcto?..*


She told me about her car getting stolen. = Me contó sobre el robo de su coche.
She told me that her car got stolen. = Me dijo que su coche había sido robado.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

*Si pero, aun no me has dicho que si siempre debo usar el verbo en "ING" cuando esté usando el "ABOUT”... ¿Siempre será así?..
---Ah, una cosa aztlaniano, en la primera oración: She told me about her car getting stolen. ¿No la podemos traducir como: fue robado?... ¿Sí o´ no?..
--Intuyo que esto se debe a que se convirtió en sustantivo y no puede ser traducido como "FUE"... ¿Qué opinas?
*
---- A qui la segunda: * She told me that her car got stolen. **Este tipo oración siempre lo he traducido como "FUE" tal cosa... Estoy casi seguro que es correcto traducirlo de esa manera, pues en mi libro yo lo traduje de esa manera y la maestra no me dijo nada. ¿Tú que opinas?..
*




Bueno aztlaniano espero tu respuesta saludos.


----------



## gengo

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *Si pero, aun no me has dicho que si siempre debo usar el verbo en "ING" cuando esté usando el "ABOUT”... ¿Siempre será así?*



"About" siempre va seguido por un sustantivo o un gerundio (que funciona como sustantivo).

She told me about her father.
She told me about buying a present for her father.

En el segundo ejemplo, la frase verbal es como un largo sustantivo.  Es decir, la acción de comprarle un regalo a su padre fue la cosa de la que me contó.


----------



## aztlaniano

gengo said:


> "About" siempre va seguido por un sustantivo o un gerundio (que funciona como sustantivo).
> 
> She told me about her father.
> She told me about buying a present for her father.
> 
> En el segundo ejemplo, la frase verbal es como un largo sustantivo.  Es decir, la acción de comprarle un regalo a su padre fue la cosa de la que me contó.


Efectivamente.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

Mmm es decir que alli el verbo "BUY" deja de ser un verbo" para convertirse en un sustantivo?...Es decir por el simple hecho de 2ponerlo en gerundio"?...
--hora una cosa muy importante, como estamos usando el "about" y lo que sigue es un verbo este va en gerundio queda funcionando como un sustantivo, hasta lo entiendo. Pero, ¿Eso influye en la traducción de la oración?...
--Ejemplo: She told me about her car getting stolen. = Me contó sobre el robo de su coche. Alli aztlaniano" la tradujo de esa manera, pero, quiero saber algo ¿por que no se puede traducir como: "FUE" robado?...  ¿Es por qué se convirtió en un sustantivo ?... ME prece que se puede traducir de las dos formas"...

--Vean ejemplo: Si yo pongo : I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet.
Aquí prácticamente es como si tuviéramos un pasado perfecto, pero, pusimos "HAVING" por el about y al final ustedes lo tradujeron como:
HABIAN SIDO SUBIDAS AL..."

--Entonces, porque no puedo traducir esta oración de esta manera tambien: She told me about her car getting stolen. (Ella me conto acerca del robo de su carro).
---Me parece que es lo mismo, decir: "She told me that her car got stolen".  Pues, obviamente eso es voz pasiva. (VERBO+ pasado participio). Y la de arriba, es decir la primera, es prácticamente lo mismo " solo que el verbo se le puso en "GERUNDIO" por culpa del uso de "ABOUT", lo demás es lo mismo pues vemos que después de "GETTING" el verbo que le sigue está en "PASADO PARTICIPIO".
---Ahora no se si en le momento que el verbo se convirtió en gerundio" afecto´ directamente su "TRADUCCION"... No lo sé... 
En fin, que me dicen.....


----------



## gengo

Ella me contó acerca del robo de su carro = She told me about her car getting stolen

Ella me dijo que se le robó / que le robaron el coche = She told me that her car got stolen

Muy simillares, pero distintas en ambos idiomas.


----------



## Jeremy gilvert

*Mm.. Si ya veo, pero aún me queda una duda , cuando tu traduces la siguiente oración , ¿en dónde queda la traducción de "GETTING"?...
-Porque, she" es (ella), y la frase "told me about her car" (acerca de su carro), --Y aquí viene "GETTING" ( no sé qué traduce "ese getting" alli o ‘mejor dicho que papel juega en esa oración...?.
Y por último esta "stolen" que significaría (robo).
--En fin espero y puedas aclarar mi duda sobre la traducción del "getting" en esa oración.
Un saludo.*


----------



## aztlaniano

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *Mm.. Si ya veo, pero aún me queda una duda , cuando tu traduces la siguiente oración , ¿en dónde queda la traducción de "GETTING"?...
> -Porque, she" es (ella), y la frase "told me about her car" (acerca de su carro), --Y aquí viene "GETTING" ( no sé qué traduce "ese getting" alli o ‘mejor dicho que papel juega en esa oración...?.
> Y por último esta "stolen" que significaría (robo).*


Her car getting stolen = el robo de su coche, el hecho de que su coche fue robado




Jeremy gilvert said:


> *I tweeted about pictures of myself having been uploaded to the Internet. De esta manera: Tuitee´ acerca de las fotos mías que "habian sido subidas a internet". *


Diría: Tuiteé sobre la subida a Internet de fotos mías (de mí).


----------



## donbeto

Jeremy gilvert said:


> *Mm.. Si ya veo, pero aún me queda una duda , cuando tu traduces la siguiente oración , ¿en dónde queda la traducción de "GETTING"?...
> -Porque, she" es (ella), y la frase "told me about her car" (acerca de su carro), --Y aquí viene "GETTING" ( no sé qué traduce "ese getting" alli o ‘mejor dicho que papel juega en esa oración...?.
> Y por último esta "stolen" que significaría (robo).
> --En fin espero y puedas aclarar mi duda sobre la traducción del "getting" en esa oración.
> Un saludo.*



Jeremy, en lugar de "getting", se puede decir "being". De hecho, es probablemente mejor, aunque "getting" es una palabra muy común. Tiene muchos sentidos, y por lo tanto es bastante confuso. 

Es decir, "She told me about her car getting stolen" podría haber sido "She told me about her car being stolen", y quiere decir "She told me that her car had been stolen".

Atentamente


----------

